# Swirl marks on black car



## TALBOTL (Aug 30, 2017)

Evening All

Debating whether to get the car properly detailed as we head in to winter, had the car just over and week and this afternoon with the LED street lighting hitting the back of the car I noticed just how many swirl marks there are! Previously hidden by the constant rain this past week!

Now I don't want to go down the machine polish route myself if possible, so was looking for an easy to use polish recommendation? One I can apply by hand.

If that isn't realistically going to make a difference I'll hold off and bite the bullet with a local detailer.

I've always used turtle wax but I'm willing to spend a bit more to get something better quality.

Now I know why I've never wanted a black car before, constantly covered in dirt and swirls!

LT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The paint on the TT is very hard it will be a hell of a lot of work to remove the swirls by hand


----------



## TALBOTL (Aug 30, 2017)

I guess that answers the question! I best get a visit to the detailer booked in.

I've managed to mask the stone chips with the white base coat! As you say though the paint seems a bit un-flexible!

Thanks for your reply


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Poor Boys Black Hole worked wonders on mine.
Depending on how bad your swirls are - one or two coats and then wax on top.
Worth a try before an expensive detailing.


----------



## TALBOTL (Aug 30, 2017)

m-a-r-k said:


> Poor Boys Black Hole worked wonders on mine.
> Depending on how bad your swirls are - one or two coats and then wax on top.
> Worth a try before an expensive detailing.


Thank you Mark I'll give it a go before the detail, I don't mind a bit of elbow grease to get it right!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Poor boys black hole works wonders on black cars. This was my old black tts before I got a machine polisher. I bought the equivalent for my white car but it doesn't seem as good. This is one coat of black hole by hand but black hole doesn't remove swirls it's a filler:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

By the way don't be scared of machine polishing, I was as well for many years but I have been converted. I cant find the pics now but the difference I made to my mk1 before I sold it was mind blowing.

Look up junkman's videos on you tube for tutorials. DA polishing is generally safe.


----------



## TALBOTL (Aug 30, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> By the way don't be scared of machine polishing, I was as well for many years but I have been converted. I cant find the pics now but the difference I made to my mk1 before I sold it was mind blowing.
> 
> Look up junkman's videos on you tube for tutorials. DA polishing is generally safe.


Looks really good Bhoy, I will try the polish you advised before heading to the detailers appreciate that due to the sheer numbers of swirls it'll never be perfect without a proper detailed going over, however it would be nice to get a slight improvement with an off the shelf polish.

In terms of trying the machine polisher myself, I have add  so I can't stay focused and keep my concentration long enough to do it, I'd end with a varied result shall we say!

Thank you for your replies!
LT


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

No worries, let us know how you get on. Black hole is great value for money, lot of the ebay stores sell it cheap. It can also be layered with multiple coats but sure I read best to leave 24 hours between applications. Best thing about it is that it's so easy to apply and take off.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

bhoy78 said:


> No worries, let us know how you get on. Black hole is great value for money, lot of the ebay stores sell it cheap. It can also be layered with multiple coats but sure I read best to leave 24 hours between applications. Best thing about it is that it's so easy to apply and take off.


Absolutely - the first time I used it it was so easy (easier than waxing) I thought it was never going to achieve anything. But it does! Outstanding product and a must for any black car.
I did mine again in July and I can't see the swirls under the garage light - just the orange peel effect from the poor paint spraying!


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Try maquires ultimate compound quite good and a gentle compound on the paint.

A very easy polish i find is autoglym super resin comes of sooo easy but not sure how good on swirls but will help.


----------

